# Baz's Audi TTRS by Protek Repair Centre...



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hi chaps, said I would get round to this eventually, not much of a write up tbh just loads of pictures.

Back story, stone chipped front end, a dull lacquer patch on the N/S door that required paiting (already attempted correction) and 4 wheels re-sprayed (hubs done at a later date for him)

The car is a credit to it's owner, stunningly immaculate. Could not live with that colour though! :lol:

Anyway not too many afters, hopefully Baz might get some over to me.





















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































All paintwork wet sanded via Mirka. Some might say not the most refined workshop in the world. Imo it's all about the quality that comes out at the other end.

Thanks for looking guys, sorry about the lack of afters or running commentry. Never seemed to get round to it. Hopefully we can grab some pictures of it in the near future.

Any questions or criticism fire away.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow that's some amount of work would not like the bill for that looks a great finish


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good to me...

:thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Great work, is that a grout sponge I spot in the last pic? good man.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, forgot the pictures were the bigger size. Been doing more 640x ones recently instead of the ones above circa 800x.

Apologies for anyone with a poor Internet connection. :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Definitely get what you pay for, I know this wasn't cheap.

I seen the car a few times when I was back home last month, and the standard of repair was very good, paintwork had be de nibbed and sanded very well without taking out too much orange peel that it wouldn't match the unpainted areas.

good work protek


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks a great finish, hopefully some afters get posted :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

nicks16v said:


> Great work, is that a grout sponge I spot in the last pic? good man.


Indeed mate. Thank you.



CraigQQ said:


> Definitely get what you pay for, I know this wasn't cheap.
> 
> I seen the car a few times when I was back home last month, and the standard of repair was very good, paintwork had be de nibbed and sanded very well without taking out too much orange peel that it wouldn't match the unpainted areas.
> 
> good work protek


Hi Craig. Indeed, I'm no painter by any stretch of the imagination but yeah I totally agree. I would just the resprayed panels to look like glass.

Just personal preference but very little factory paint comes without orange peel as you know.

We did a Ford recently and it was particularly bad.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yeah, no mass produced cars come without orange peel, aston martin probably the closest to it while maintaining a medium output compared to the better finished mclarens ect with small outputs.

as nice as it would be to flat sand everything that comes out the paintshop for maximum orange peel removal it would mean you have to do the whole car if you paint one side/one panel or it would look totally out of place.

ontop of the fact modern paint doesn't go 100% flat anymore either...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> ...ontop of the fact modern paint doesn't go 100% flat anymore either...


...and then there's basecoat with orange peel finish as well! 

Great work Protek...........................................and Kev! :lol: :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

looks good, i've just had the same done to my ST with the bonnet, bumper and wings to put it back to factory standard, so I appreciate the cost and the effort.

I'm not sure i wholly approve of the wheels being sprayed with the tyres on but each to their own, and the finish does look lovely.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Alan W said:


> ...and then there's basecoat with orange peel finish as well!
> 
> Great work Protek...........................................and Kev! :lol: :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Thanks as always Alan. Hope to have another Audi related PM for you soon! :lol:



Dixondmn said:


> looks good, i've just had the same done to my ST with the bonnet, bumper and wings to put it back to factory standard, so I appreciate the cost and the effort.
> 
> I'm not sure i wholly approve of the wheels being sprayed with the tyres on but each to their own, and the finish does look lovely.


We and the Baz didn't wish to remove the tyres. It can cause hassle with tyre valves on expensive cars and tbh it wasn't a colour change or any damage, it was a refresh more than a refurb in our defence.

On the higher end of the scale i'd rather not take the risk in removing tyres and refitting after painting etc..


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Thanks as always Alan. Hope to have another Audi related PM for you soon! :lol:


No problem, look forward to it!  :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks like great work, I take no notice of the surroundingsits the quality of the work you pay for, not posh tiles on the floor. I learnt that a long time ago when I took mine to a body shop, it was being paid for by someone who caught my wing and wanted his mate to do it. The place was a crap hole with an oven..... It was the best repair for paint work and quality I have ever had


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> Looks like great work, I take no notice of the surroundingsits the quality of the work you pay for, not posh tiles on the floor. I learnt that a long time ago when I took mine to a body shop, it was being paid for by someone who caught my wing and wanted his mate to do it. The place was a crap hole with an oven..... It was the best repair for paint work and quality I have ever had


Thanks Steve. Much appreciated.


----------



## Benny- (May 16, 2012)

I think the finish you got in the oven looks brilliant , what lacquer are you using 
also we tend to leave the tyres on the wheels but we wash them down before breaking the tyre down from the rim , avoiding any problems


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Benny, we use Sikkens lacquer. 

I just want to aim some credit at Alan the guy who painted the car. He made a cracking job of it.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I need ours done Kev lol, those wheels look cacking


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Wheels are always expensive from us for some reason. Some places seem cheaper, mostly powder coaters where the finsih isn't quite there in comparison to hand painting.


----------



## Benny- (May 16, 2012)

Ahh Sikkens 
We use ppg , on the good stuff , and Spectrum on the others , both have there pros and cons but great value for money 
Sikkens in my opinion is one of the best lacquers on the market 

I'm delighted theres a bodywork section to this forum :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lessanol (sp) is a cheap one we have the chance of using but our guys wouldn't use it if it wasn't good enough. Not really worth putting your name to it really.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Lovely looking finish on it. Nice to see a bodyshop that takes pride in there work. 

We use Glasurit 90 line and BMW white label. Have used sikkens in the past nice laquer, did like ppg aswell, I do private work and use Lechler macrofan clear, for the price it's a really nice clear and polishes up easily. :thumb:


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

hi Kev apologies for not shoving some input into this thread earlier as i only found out about it this morning after speaking to Craig and Andy.
my twopence for what its worth, initially i felt the quote wasnt cheap nor was it much more exspensive than other quotes i had but i knew i would be getting a good job done on the motor and after seeing the work involved (which i hadnt realised until i saw those pics )i realise ive had a bargain.
anybody who has seen my car since then will vouch for the quality of the work, i personally think the finish on the car is now immense. i have went over it with the da since i got it back and it looks like glass so the hard part is now keeping it in this condition, i will try and email kev some "finished " pics and he can add them into this thread.
mucho thanks to the guys at protek for this


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Baz. It means a lot to hear that kinda praise. We continue to try and raise our game when pushed imo. This kind of car and colour does that. 

I should point out we didn't even have a colour for this Phantom Black out the 3/4 shades we had so the work carried out by Shaun mostly and the rest of the paintshop shouldn't go unoticed. 

I agree with my boss when he says he has one of the best paintshops in the country. The equipment or the shop might not look the most modern but once in the booth I believe that's where the difference comes in with our place. 

Thanks again for trusting us with the car, twice, Baz. I know how well it's looked after. 

I actually thought I had text you the link.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

That is good work indeed - the finish looks worth the cost.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

We spray aircraft parts at work; some of the sprayers come from the car industry so should know better but our facilities are a sh"*t hole. Housekeeping doesn`t exist in (some of) their world. It amazes me how so many take so little pride in their work so hats of to you and your crew for a top job:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5.100002955835570&type=3&l=e58b132fae&theater

Well it's just been Wet Sanded! Wow!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5.100002955835570&type=3&l=e58b132fae&theater
> 
> Well it's just been Wet Sanded! Wow!


Wow indeed - looks stunning! :argie:

Great work Craig! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------

